# Microsoft Setup Bootstrapper has stopped working



## IRANNEY (Apr 6, 2010)

I am trying to reinstall Microsoft Office 2007 Student Edition and I continue to receive the following error: 
*Microsoft Setup Bootstrapper has stopped Working.*
"A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available".

Microsoft support informed me to try installing on a clean boot but the issue occurred. They provided me with a new download of Office 2007 and when attempting to install I continue to receive the error. I do not have any other versions of Office installed. This is very frustrating. I believe a lot of this began when I uninstalled "Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Express Edition" from my Laptop due to not working properly. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, I really need to get Office installed so I can complete my college courses.

Thank You
Ian


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Is this the "clean boot" method you tried? --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135

Does Office 2007 show up in Program Uninstall? --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971179

Troubleshooting Office 2007 installations --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/924619

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## IRANNEY (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello,
Thank you for the response. Yes, a Sony Viao technician provided me with the first two links. Neither one worked in resolving the error. I actually had a Microsoft technician attempt to fix the issue through remote desktop. He deleted all key registries associated with office but still had no luck in resolving the issue. He stated that they are going to research the issue and scheduled a date to contact me. I was able to load office 2007 from the disk onto my sons laptop so I know there is not any issues with the disk itself.


----------

